# How young is to young?



## KSCHNELL27 (Dec 16, 2007)

Daisy Here Is 10 weeks yesterday. Do you think it might be to early to try to glue her ear up?


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes too young yet. I believe you are supposed to give them until after teething right?

Oh and that collar of hers, we have one like that here but in a bigger size lol


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i'd say leave it alone for now, your pup is still teething and until shes done teething (around 6 months or so) then i would start thinking about taping or glueing. If you do it too early you could do more harm then good.


----------



## KSCHNELL27 (Dec 16, 2007)

I know isnt it cute. We have another dog and her collar is pink so we went with purple for her's. Other then That I have read alot of posts concerning thier ears but Ive been reading alot of differnt opions of when is the right time. Half have been saying after they are done teething, the other half is saying as soon as possible. Trying to get a majority vote here.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

wait until 6 months I would say and then you will see.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know about when to glue a ear but our puppy was probably 4 and 1/2 before his ears stayed up. up untill then they would be up and down. sometimes both up for days and then one down. at one point i remember both down and i thought "oh boy". he's six months now and they're up for good ( I Hope ). when he was real young i didn't let people pet his head. i didn't know if that was alright for the ears and yes you can pet him anywhere you want now. he doesn't have any fear of strangers touching his head. find out about playing with her ears at a young age. good luck.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

10 weeks is too young. 20 weeks is a better time to start thinking about glue or tape.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I too say it's too young to tape her ear up. 

Give her a little bit of yogurt(plain) or cottage cheese, the extra calcium I believe helps. Also, massage her ear upward and don't pet it backwards. These techniques helped with my girl and then ... BAM, her ear was up! 

Give her until she's at least 6 months old to get it up on her own.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Firstly, your pup is absolutely adorable!!

The ear that is up looks really good as it is sitting straight up and her ears aren't that large. I dont think it will be too much longer before that other ear comes up the same. 

I have found an experienced person who is willing to tape my dogs ears for me, but will not touch them until he has finished teething. My pup is 21 weeks old now and still teething. His ears were up for 3 weeks before teething.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

5-6 months.


----------

